# Phone keeps disconnecting



## BigPoser (Nov 5, 2019)

I searched but didn't see anything pop up. My wife's phone keeps disconnecting from the car for some reason. Reconnects just fine, but a few minutes later it disconnects again. 

Has anyone else had this problem? If so, what was the cure?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

I suspect it is the phone, not the vehicle. How many other phones have you tried?


----------



## soul strong (Apr 6, 2007)

Is it also connected by Bluetooth? 
Have you tried a different cable?
Have you restarted the radio? 
Have you tried a different phone? 
Is the phone updated? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Is it Android?

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPoser (Nov 5, 2019)

soul strong said:


> Is it also connected by Bluetooth?
> Have you tried a different cable?
> Have you restarted the radio?
> Have you tried a different phone?
> ...


I'm sorry, but I should have mentioned that this is via Bluetooth. 

Radio has been restarted. Haven't used a different phone yet. And the phone is up to date. 

It's also an iPhone.


----------



## vw_service_advisor (Aug 10, 2017)

Unpair and repair phone to car. If it’s still happening try another phone and if you have the same issue with two different phones Id take it in.


----------

